# Lead weights



## jueloo (15 Sep 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the lead strips that sometimes come around bunched plants would be harmful to shrimp if they were left in the tank (i.e. sunk down in the substrate)?


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Sep 2014)

diffinetly remove them


----------



## EnderUK (16 Sep 2014)

They are not actually lead. I use them to sink Veg into the water for a couple of days.


----------



## ian_m (16 Sep 2014)

The lead strips are relatively harmless as a insoluble (lead oxide & lead phosphate) coating will quickly form. Maybe an issue if used in just super soft water as coating doesn't form, which is why water companies dose phosphate into water in soft water areas with lead piping. But harmless, else they wouldn't use them.


----------



## weejoe (16 Sep 2014)

I have used lead strips for 65 years with no problems   Joe


----------



## dw1305 (16 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 
I think the "lead" plant weights are made of a zinc alloy. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ian_m (16 Sep 2014)

dw1305 said:


> I think the "lead" plant weights are made of a zinc alloy


Most are still lead. Zinc alloys are not that flexible and would corrode away in water. Search Ebay for "plant weights", all are lead strip of one form or another.


----------

